# Full livery yard wanted !!



## Gracem (5 January 2016)

I am desperately looking for A full livery yard in Rochdale, norden area ... Can anybody help?


----------



## neddy man (5 January 2016)

try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk .Try facebook pages for that area, google local tack shops,and feedstores, then give them a ring,or e mail.


----------



## Netflix (25 January 2016)

Knuzden miss farm. Has spaces. New build. I have lessons with Lauren O'Hagan and she does full livery.


----------



## Tapir (27 January 2016)

Both Birtle Riding Centre & Marcroft Riding School offer full livery in Birtle


----------

